# WTF!! Too Much SPAM in Digit



## mrintech (May 3, 2009)

*WTF!!! Too Much SPAM in Digit* 

I am not sure whether these SPAMS are from SPAM BOTS or From Real Humans who just register here to SPAM, Get Banned and Re-Register Again and Again. I haven't seen any other popular technology forums dealing with so many SPAM messages on a daily basis. 

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/18/digitstechnologydiscuss.th.png​ 
This forum is like home and from Morning to Night I try my best to Report such SPAM threads (Ask any Moderator), but the number is increasing Day by Day.  This is also very frustrating Task for Moderators too.

Digit being India's Best Tech Magazine Why you are not employing SPAM Fighting Forum Plugins, Blocking Bots Via htaccess and robots.txt? This is really ridiculous  Don't you earn some bucks using Google Adsense and other Advertisements featured right here in this forum? Why so neglecting attitude towards this forum.

All Forum is Buggy and too much SPAM. Why don't you listen? and employ best measures to correct the problems???


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2009)

hehe. anti spamware subscription khatam ho gaya


----------



## mrintech (May 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hehe. anti spamware subscription khatam ho gaya


Wo Tha Kab????


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 3, 2009)

Since Pathik and Goobi started sleeping, there are no night time mods left


----------



## mrintech (May 3, 2009)

This forum is gone Ridiculous  :too mad:


----------



## moshel (May 3, 2009)

well spam is always gonna be there, nothing u can do about it...

I agree with you saying that DIGIT has neglected the forums...I believe if the people at DIGIT apply their minds they can earn much more from these forums compared to these  irritating google adsense advertisements...one such example is CNet...


----------



## freshseasons (May 3, 2009)

So true ! All this Spam simply intrudes in the forum reading and posting flow.

  I used to report the Spam daily whenever i notices it,however i dont think it is helping a lot.

  Something needs to be done real quick before this forum is flooded with everything one can throw at.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 4, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> So true ! All this Spam simply intrudes in the forum reading and posting flow.


True. These days I report more spam posts than I post replies!



freshseasons said:


> I used to report the Spam daily whenever i notices it,however i dont think it is helping a lot.


I don't agree. All the posts I've ever reported are taken care of by themods.



freshseasons said:


> Something needs to be done real quick before this forum is flooded with everything one can throw at.


Admins.. wake up and smell the spam. Its ruining this forum!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 4, 2009)

Hey, how about getting more night time mods ? I'm willing to volunteer because most of the time I'm online, there is spam around.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 4, 2009)

How about just fixing the spam filters instead. Not to mention that I noticed the reporting time went from 120 seconds to 180 seconds? At the current rate of spam just to report all the spam here its taking me a good hour or more.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 4, 2009)

> i think the search limit is to use less bandwidth it didn't get any of that info last night when no one is around and the s[am filter plugins could be installed ages ago when raaabo took down the site many times to just update the vbulletin version


It most likely is. but how about keeping it at 120 seconds then :/ . Not to mention installing the Spam filters shouldn't be hard as far as I have heard I guess they just have to get around doing it.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 4, 2009)

Even mods can't do anything to prevent spam, I remember Kalpik saying that "Delete as spam" feature is still broken . So poor they, we can't blame mods also.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 4, 2009)

This forum is seriously heading towards CHAOS. I think digit needs new servers with a clean reinstall of forum software and then an import of mods, users, admins, etc from this install.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 4, 2009)

If fixing spam filters is taking this much time , then would you like to guess the amount of time the forum would be closed down to do the above?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 4, 2009)

^^Well, they can temporarily move the current forum to a new URL, perhaps *www.thinkdigit.com/forum*s*. Then update stuff in new forum then close old forum. Perhaps the old forum can be made read-only till its updated. I guess that shouldn't hurt much.


----------



## kalpik (May 4, 2009)

Heh.. Sure.. Like THAT's gonna happen 

Anyway, just deleted a shitload of spam.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 4, 2009)

For the past few days, I was reporting on an avg 10+ SPAM/AD posts. They just keep coming.


----------



## kalpik (May 4, 2009)

*img123.imageshack.us/img123/497/82296776.th.png

And some people think our job is easy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 4, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Heh.. Sure.. Like THAT's gonna happen
> 
> Anyway, just deleted a shitload of spam.



Just making a point LOL.


----------



## Naveen.S (May 4, 2009)

I have sent a PM to _Raaabo_ regarding SPAM Control plug-in a few days back but haven't received any reply yet.


----------



## Indyan (May 4, 2009)

We try out best, but the forum needs better antispam filters to block the bots.


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2009)

My sleeping patterns have changed greatly + Exams are on + the "Delete all Spam posts" feature is broken = Too much spam in Digit. Anyways, the other mods are doing a superb job.  

But not much can be done till we get some better anti-spam filters.


----------



## vandit (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey look ! Pathik is himself a bot  
and looks like some key forum members are either out on a holiday or were disgusted and left the forum...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 7, 2009)

sounds true
im mostly awake and online here only to see the spams prevailing.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm ready to moderate the forums and clean the mess out as I'm online daily. If the admin or any other mods wants any help they can surely count on me. 

Do let me know if there is anything I can do cause I really like this forum and I don't wanna see it going down like this.

Peace out.


----------



## shaunak (Jul 9, 2009)

Also the minimum timeout between reporting SPAM is way too long. If hinders well wishers from reporting all the spam they find.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 9, 2009)

This is 2 Months Old Thread


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 9, 2009)

^^And yet the problem remains the same. :l


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2010)

the forum is too bloated..I am using Opera 10 with Turbo to save whatever bandwitdth I Can ... one  of the better forums around in the internet is the Mafia wars forum.....it has no ad's whatsoever.... see for yourselves at *forums.zynga.com/forumdisplay.php?f=36



Digit mentions too much around the mag requesting us to visit thinkdigit.com and even the editors letter to us (in march 2010) tells us that this is heart and soul of digit...I know i might get banned for this post but please keep the forums secluded of adds and etc...see the examples link i have given and see that it might seem dull but tech enthusiasts like that (i hope)


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 30, 2010)

@above


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 30, 2010)

hey not all spams r bad........some r good....


----------



## Nithu (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ how they can be good?


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 30, 2010)

@nithu
sry i mean funny  causing no shame to a website....


----------



## Nithu (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ hahahaha... LOL


----------

